# Quake 4  - echt miese Texturen



## U-Banhfahrer (30. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal wieder Quake4  incl. den letzten Patch ( 1.42) installiert und war sichtlich erschüttert als ich die ersten
Bilder des Singleplayers gesehen habe.
Die Texturen waren nicht vorhanden, es sah wie ein Spiel vom C 64 aus, alles bunt, keine Details 

Ich habe die Einstellungen auf Ultra-Quality ( sollte von meiner 6950 2GByte zu stemmen sein ), alles auf Anschlag
und 1920x1080 geändert und das Spiel neu gestartet - immer noch zum 

Wie kann das sein, schließlich spiele ich BF3 auf High, BFBC2 auf Anschlag und noch so andere "jüngere" Spiele in voller ( naja fast) Pracht.
SYS:

Q6700@3200MHz
HD 6959 2-GByte
4 GByte Ram
X-Fi Extreme Music
Win7 64-Bit


Für Tips bin ich dankbar


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. November 2011)

Kannst du ein Screenshot machen und hier reinsetzen ?!
Die Engine von Quake4 ist ja nicht mehr die Neueste und Schönste, aber so wie du es beschreibst kann ich es mir schwer vorstellen.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (30. November 2011)

Danke für den Reply,

ich weis wirklich nicht ob ich Dir das antun sollte .
Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin mach ich mal einen Screenshot, aber sag nicht ich hätte Dich nicht gewarnt


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Also, ich hatte damals bei Quake 4 das Problem, dass die Texturen unter aller Sau waren, wenn ich zielte. Das Problem war mit aktuelleren Grafiktreibern dann behoben. Sind Deine Treiber denn aktuell?

Ansonsten mach echt mal nen Screenie, vlt. bist Du nur verwöhnt


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin verwöhnt und will es bleiben 

Ne, ich habe zwar Screenies gemacht ( F12) aber die wurden im TGA-Format erstellt und waren jeweils um die 6Mb groß.
Ich muß jetzt rausfinden wie ich sie umwandeln und verkleinern kann, bitte bleiben sie ruhig - ich arbeite daran 

Ach, hätte es beinahe vergessen: Cat 11.10 ( den für BF3) habe im Moment installiert


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

So,  habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und einen Screenie gefunden der mein Dilemma ganz gut wiedergibt.

Achtung!! Nur auf eigene Gefahr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2011)

Das Geländer sieht etwas merkwürdig aus... 
Aber sonst würde ich sagen, dass es so aussieht, wie die alte Engine nunmal aussieht. Das Spiel ist 6 Jahre alt, da darfst keine Standards von 2011 erwarten.


----------



## anjuna80 (1. Dezember 2011)

Nene da stimmt irgendwas nicht. Habs auch noch vor einiger Zeit gespielt, das Game ist immer noch ansehnlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2011)

Bah !!! Was für ein Textur-Matsch.
Und du bist sicher dass du alle Grafikeinstellungen hochgesetzt hast ? Für mich sieht das glatt wie die niedrigste Detailstufe aus (wenn nicht gar drunter *g*). Ich sehe da nichtmal irgendwelche Schatten, was schon an sich sehr auffällig ist...Selbst "Prey" sieht noch heute akzeptabel aus, und das basiert ja auch der gleichen Engine.

Hast du vielleicht zufällig "Prey" oder "Doom 3" ? Würde mich interessieren, ob da die Optik ähnlich grausig aussieht. Wenn ja könnte man daraus schließen, dass die der Grafikmotor dieser Spiele aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht einwandfrei mit deiner Karte harmoniert.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs doch gesagt: Anschauen auf eigene Gefahr 

Ich hab folgende settings:
Ultra
1920x1080
Alles, aber auch wirklich alles auf Anschlag.

Sorry, Pray oder Doom3 habe ich leider nicht

So sollte es aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2011)

ich kann nix zum thema beitragen, aber was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte (und ohnehin viel wichtiger ist): hast du dich bei der erstellung deines nicks verschrieben, oder war das absicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hmm... Also an deiner Stelle würde ich den Grafiktreiber prüfen und ggf. aktualisieren, ansonsten such mal nach Patches oder Mods für "Quake 4" nach, ob sich damit was bessert. Mehr würde mir im Moment auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

Tja,
das mit dem Nick ist schon öfters angefragt worden.

Ich sach mal so: Wochenende, 3 Uhr morgens und eine Flasche Vodka


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (1. Dezember 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Also an deiner Stelle würde ich den Grafiktreiber prüfen und ggf. aktualisieren, ansonsten such mal nach Patches oder Mods für "Quake 4" nach, ob sich damit was bessert. Mehr würde mir im Moment auch nicht einfallen.


 
Hmm... als ich die High-Res Bilder hier auf PC-Games gesehen habe, dachte ich mir "Mensch, ich hab doch irgendwo Quake4 noch rumliegen" und das ist das Ergebnis.

Ich zieh mir mal einen High-Res Mod, mal schauen obs was wird


----------



## Worrel (1. Dezember 2011)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> ...High-Res Mod, ...


 Das sollte aber auch ohne Highres mod so aussehen wie auf den letzten beiden Bildern.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

SIND die Treiber denn aktuell? ^^


Was Du auch mal checken kannst: das SPiel hat ja glaub ich einen "Ultra"-modus. Nutzt Du den? Wenn ja, dann teste mal bewusst den "normalen" high-Modus.


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Dezember 2011)

Also der einzige Unterschied zum Ulra Modus ist ja, dass dort die Texturen unkomprimiert sind und auf High eben komprimiert. Die Texturqualität selber ändert sich aber nicht. Was auf dem ersten Screenshot zu sehen ist sind extreme Grafikfehler und die Texturen sehen ohne Grafikfehler auf jeden Fall besser aus, da auf diesem Bild nicht mal Antialiasing und Bumpmapping funktioniert. Die anderen zwei Screenshots sind ok - und IMHO für ein Spiel aus 2005 wirklich recht ansehnlich  

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, hast du deine Grafikkarte übertaktet? Wenn ja stell mal die Werkseinstellung wieder her. Ansonsten kannst du mal probieren bewusst die Treiber downzugraden also ältere Treiber zu installieren, obwohl es auch mit den aktuellsten Treibern keine Probleme geben sollte. Hast du mal probiert, das Spiel nur auf Version 1.3 zu patchen, oder es gar nicht zu patchen um zu sehen ob dann immer noch Grafikfehler da sind? 

Gruß


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

z.Zt. habe ich den aktuellen Catalyst installiert ( für BF3), Chipsatztreiber sind aktuell, Soundkarte soweit auch.
Den Ultra-Modus habe ich ausprobiert, danach den High immer das selbe Ergebnis.

Dann habe ich mich an die Config rangemacht und dort nach Anleitung ( TweakGuides.com - Quake 4 Tweak Guide ) eingestellt - 
alles Schaffen und Tun führte stets zum selben Ergebnis.
Auch habe ich einen High-Res mod installiert und bin nach Anweisung vorgegangen  ( Config geändert, AutoExe.cfg erstellt)- ohne Ergebnis.


Hat mich alles in allem ca. 3 Stunden gekostet und jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob es mir Quake4 wirklich wert ist  


Wie haben das die Anderen gemacht?


----------



## Crysisheld (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

hast du denn Quake4 nochmal komplett deinstalliert und auch die Reste der HighRes Mods rausgeschmissen, installier das Spiel doch mal neu und starte es ungepatched. Vielleicht ist es ein Problem mit dem HighRes Pack. Wenn du immer nur weiter rumdoktorst wirst du es in 100 Jahren nicht anständig zum laufen bekommen. 

BTW hast du DirectX9 redistributable installiert? 

:EDIT: 

So habe es gerade mal installiert, Version 1.0 gestartet und so sieht es bei mir in Ultra Detail aus... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (5. Dezember 2011)

So,

habe nun das Spiel wieder deinstalliert und wieder ohne Mod installiert. Habe dann die verschiedenen Patches nacheinander installiert und
es wurde nicht besser.
 Naja, seis drum - hab es wieder runtergeschmissen und in den Schrank gelegt - schade eigentlich 

Trotzdem vielen Dank an Alle - ohne eure Hilfestellung wäre ich bestimmt schon Amok gelaufen


----------



## AnimalM2404 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ähm, es gibt bei dem Spiel ne Einstellung - bin mir nicht mehr sicher wie die genau heißt - hat irgendwas mit der Beleuchtung zu tun. Die darfst du auf keinen Fall einschalten, sonst sieht es ziemlich bematscht aus. Denke, dass könnte die Lösung sein, war zumindest bei mir so. 

Wäre wirklich schade drum. Finde Quake 4 ist (vor allem uncut) immer noch ein klasse Science-Fiction-Shooter.


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab vor kurzem ohne Probleme durchgespielt (Naja, ein Endgegener war schon happig^^). Hab keine Grafikprobs entdecken können.

Mit ner Geforce 560 Ti und aktuellen Treibern.


----------



## jo0 (5. Dezember 2011)

Da du ja Battlefield 3 spielst, wirst du Vista oder Win7 haben, wodurch die Spiele in C:\Programme keine Schreibrechte in ihren Ordnern haben. Und da ist auch die Config Datei von Quake 4. Installiere das Spiel mal in einen anderes Verzeichnis als Programme. Also auf einer anderen Festplatte oder in einen anderen Ordner, zB: C:\Games\Quake 4 oder so.
Aber ob es dann besser ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ist nur eine Vermutung.

Sonst denke ich nicht, dass das Problem am Spiel selber liegt.

Ich habe zwar keine AMD Karte, aber versuch doch mal im Control Center Catalyst AI zu deaktivieren. Hab da von gelesen, dass sich damit öfters Probleme beheben lassen. Sonst solltest du mal testen, ob dieser Fehler auch bei anderen Spielen mit der Engine auftritt.

Lade zum Beispiel mal die Demo von ET:Quake Wars herunter, und guck ob es da genau so scheiße aussieht.

Edit: In Quake 4 kann man verschiedene Renderer benutzen. Normalerweise erkennt Quake 4 den richtigen automatisch für die passende Grafikkarte. Aber es gibt wohl auch ausnahmen. Hier steht wie du sie Manuell einstellen kannst.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mir die Demo angesehen, keine Probleme mit meiner ATI 5750 und "aktivierter" AI im CCC. Ich konnte auch in der Config-Datei relativ viele Einstellungen vornehmen, wie 1920x1200, Aspect Ratio 16:10, Ultra usw. ohne das es ein Problem gab und sieht auch so aus wie auf dem Screenshot von Crysisheld.

Das einzige was etwas merkwürdig ist, bei Advanced Audio Settings wird behauptet meine Soundkarte unterstützt kein OpenAL, ist aber installiert.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

So, 
weil mir das keine Ruhe gelassen hat habe ich Quake4 nun auf meinem "alten" PC ( C2D 6750, ATI 3870, 8 GByte Ram, Asus P5G41m-LX) installiert und es sieht richtig gut aus.
Die Settings hat Q4 selbst auf Ultra gesetzt, ich musste nur noch die Auflösung für den Monitor ändern ( 19" 1280x1024).
Ich denke das Q4 nicht mit meiner ATI6950 klargekommen ist - naja seis drum.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die rege Anteilnahme


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Dezember 2011)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke das Q4 nicht mit meiner ATI6950 klargekommen ist...


 Glaube ich nicht, dass es direkt an der Grafikkarte liegt, denn es gibt zumindest bei TweakPC einen Benchmark mit Quake 4 und der 6950.
XFX AMD Radeon HD 6950 und HD 6970 Test Benchmarks in Quake 4 mit 1920x1200 - standard - TweakPC

Und ich kann mir eher nicht vorstellen, dass die das bei der Durchführung des Benchmarks übersehen haben.


----------



## viper_star (9. Dezember 2011)

Es liegt wohl an Deiner Performens der GFX ; neuer Rechner mit Win7_64bit + Nvidia Geforce 560 (auch M560 für Notebook) sowie 8 Gigabyte Speicher sollte es super gut dargestellt werden....


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

@viper_star  ??? 

@MisterSmith
Einen Unterschied gäbe es noch: Bei meinem Game-Pc ist eine X-Fi Extreme Music verbaut, beim "Kleinen" nur Onboard-Sound


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Dezember 2011)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> @MisterSmith
> Einen Unterschied gäbe es noch: Bei meinem Game-Pc ist eine X-Fi Extreme Music verbaut, beim "Kleinen" nur Onboard-Sound


 Es gibt vermutlich noch mindestens eine weitere Abweichung.

Der Treiber war zumindest beim ersten Test ein viel älterer, ich glaube 10.11. Kann aber gut sein, dass mit einem neueren getestet wurde, weil sie dies auch angekündigt haben.
Da du Battlefield 3 erwähnt hast, verwendest du wahrscheinlich den insbesondere dafür angepassten Beta-Treiber?


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (9. Dezember 2011)

Richtig,
ich verwende den 10.11 für die 6950, für die 3870 habe ich den 11.11 installiert ( habe am Dienstag den Kleinen neu aufgesetzt).
Meinst Du ich sollte den 11.11 auch für die 6950 installieren ( wenns das wäre schulde ich Dir  ein Bier  ) ?


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Dezember 2011)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> Richtig,
> ich verwende den 10.11 für die 6950, für die 3870 habe ich den 11.11 installiert ( habe am Dienstag den Kleinen neu aufgesetzt).
> Meinst Du ich sollte den 11.11 auch für die 6950 installieren ( wenns das wäre schulde ich Dir  ein Bier  ) ?


 Also bei mir funktionierte es mit 11.11, allerdings für Windows XP. Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit der Abweichung, nämlich bei DirectX.
Wenn du wie Crysisheld bereits erwähnt DirectX9 installiert hast, dürfte es auch damit eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Leider wird bei dem Test zu DirectX nichts angegeben.

EDIT:
Direct3D Version    6.14.10.0873    
OpenGL Version    6.14.10.11251


----------



## byaliar (19. Dezember 2011)

Nun für den einwand Schreibrechte von Programmen.UAC sollte man immer deaktiviert haben als win vista /7 Home premium anwender
erstens NErvts es
zweitens nur in der windows vista buissness ,7 pro ultimate kann man die UAC einzelne programme und threads rechte vergeben.Folglich schaltet man UAC aus.
Ist sowieso was für anfänger die im internet sind.
Also so sieht selbst quake 4 nicht normal aus. kantig ich weiss, aber irgendwie wirkte das Bild aufn CRT besser ?
nun die funktion force ambient light sollte man dann ausstellen.


----------



## Melerion (5. Juli 2014)

Servus!

Ich hatte auch dieses Problem gehabt, wenn ich z.B auf Ultra Quality einstelle, aber dennoch auf Low Quality ist, schaute ich im Quake 4 Config nach.
Zumindest funktionierte es bei mir, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob schon Quake 4 wieder bei dir normal läuft, schicke es aber dennoch hier hin.

Wenn du in den Quake 4 Ordner gehst, bzw. in den "q4base" und dann in den Quake4 Config gehst, suche diese folgende Texte und stelle es so ein wie es hier steht!

*---------------------------------------------------------*
seta r_renderer "best"
seta image_ignoreHighQuality "0"
seta image_downSizeBump "0"
seta image_useNormalCompression "0"
seta image_useCompression "0"
seta image_downSize "0"
*---------------------------------------------------------*

Schau aber bitte genau, dass du die Config nach diese Änderungen, speicherst.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, falls dieses Problem noch vor deiner Haustür steht. ;D


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juli 2014)

Dir ist bewusst, dass der Thread von 2011 ist? aus welchen Untiefen des Forums hast du denn den ausgegraben, und dich extra für angemeldet?


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass der Thread von 2011 ist? aus welchen Untiefen des Forums hast du denn den ausgegraben, und dich extra für angemeldet?



na ja, ist doch nett. vielleicht hat ja sonst noch wer das problem.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, ist doch nett. vielleicht hat ja sonst noch wer das problem.



ja, bei solchen Frage ist das noch okay, anders als würde der jetz dem irgenwas empfehlen


----------



## testtube (8. Juli 2014)

bei mir gab es auch die grafikfehler - dieser tipp hier funktionierte



Melerion schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich hatte auch dieses Problem gehabt, wenn ich z.B auf Ultra Quality einstelle, aber dennoch auf Low Quality ist, schaute ich im Quake 4 Config nach.
> Zumindest funktionierte es bei mir, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob schon Quake 4 wieder bei dir normal läuft, schicke es aber dennoch hier hin.
> ...


----------

